# New 6ft tank problems



## fz1ben (31 May 2014)

Hi guys

Ive recently taken order of a brand new 550l 6ft tank it was delivered to the shop I ordered it from and after a quick inspection in the shop we loaded it into the car.After a few days of sitting on the stand I was playing around with some new LEDs and noticed 3 small bubbles inside the glass on the front panel of glass right smack bang in the middle! There about the size of the end of a ballpoint pen and one can be felt from the inside of the tank.

I've contacted the shop but I was told to phone back Monday to speak with the manager.

What's you opinion on this? I'm not happy as the tank cost £450 and not only are they noticeable but I'm worried about the strength of the tank. Am I within my rights to ask for a replacement or a full refund?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sciencefiction (31 May 2014)

Check your receipt to see return policies. Normally with almost anything we buy besides food there should be at least 7 day full refund policy without even having a reason. Even though they won't tell you that straight. Repair is the 2nd option they offer after the full return policy expires but since we talk about a fish tank it has to be a replacement.
I think you are within your rights to ask for either.


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 May 2014)

Statutory rights but I'm not sure how long you've got, they might not want to give a refund but they will have to.   
Take it back, dump it in the doorway and demand a refund. Preferably when there busy 
Don't wait for the manager, demand to see him/her. ruin his weekend, his staff should be able to deal with any problems while he's away


----------



## fz1ben (31 May 2014)

He's on holiday till Monday, and I can't get it back to them this weekend as I need help to get it back in the car.If they don't offer me a replacement I'll ask for a full refund and go else where.I made the first contact with them 3 days after taking delivery so I should be ok.

Really disappointed as the build of the tank is really good very neat silicone perfect but I'm not excepting a tank with bubbles in the glass,surely it would affect the structural integrity of tha tank? And I don't want 500l of water in my living room!


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 May 2014)

Have a read through this, go prepared
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/consumer-rights-refunds-exchange#faulty


----------



## X3NiTH (31 May 2014)

I wouldn't be happy either with a half ton of water leaning against a flaw in the glass that's exactly in the place you would expect the glass to warp outward the most.


----------



## fz1ben (31 May 2014)

Yeah that's exactly what I was thinking  I don't even want to think about the damage to the living room or losing a over a thousand pounds worth of fish.


----------



## sanj (31 May 2014)

I would have thought the manager will be reasonable and take the tank back. There is no way any manufacturer worth their salt would expect you to be happy with a tank with bubbles in it. The fact that there are bubbles puts you in better stead than if it was a crack. There is no way you can create the bubbles and it can only be the manufacturers fault.


----------



## Maurits (1 Jun 2014)

Big clown said:


> Statutory rights but I'm not sure how long you've got, they might not want to give a refund but they will have to.
> Take it back, dump it in the doorway and demand a refund. Preferably when there busy
> Don't wait for the manager, demand to see him/her. ruin his weekend, his staff should be able to deal with any problems while he's away



is your nick name a... hol, one of the most stupid advises I have ever seen

never heard about discussing issues first before acting like an idiot. for sure if you go to the shop and you tell them the issue they will help you out. I am afraid that the rest of your advice is also incorrect.

The tank is inspected inside the store so it's now up the the writer to prove that this didn't happen whilst at home especially because the tank is already a few days old. But for sure if you discuss this in a normal way there's always a solution.


----------



## NC10 (1 Jun 2014)

Maurits said:


> The tank is inspected inside the store so it's now up the the writer to prove that this didn't happen whilst at home especially because the tank is already a few days old. But for sure if you discuss this in a normal way there's always a solution.



How would he have injected bubbles into the glass at home?


----------



## sciencefiction (1 Jun 2014)

The point is he should have the right to return the goods within a period of time after purchase without a reason as long as they are in the same condition. Now with bubbles on the glass they may argue it's not going to affect the structural stability of the tank in order to deny refund or replacement as obviously they can't blame the buyer for creating the fault after purchase.  However, they may have in a scenario with a scratch or chipped glass, so if I was the buyer of the tank I'll just insist on my rights of refund within the initial period of time after purchase.


----------



## Maurits (1 Jun 2014)

Guys, we are talking about a 6ft tank not a £ 8.99 air pump. If you buy a new car and you find out that something is wrong you expect a repair if you're lucky but nobody is expecting a refund.

But saying that, any chance you post some pictures as it looks a bit odd to me that you have air bubbles in your glass.

and also with all respect, it's all we don't and if and ..... but have you already spoken to the manager ? because I think the outcome is a solution, let's wait for this before everybody drops down their thinking what's right or wrong


----------



## fz1ben (1 Jun 2014)

I'll update it tomorrow once I've spoken to their manager. The tank has cost me £450 for that money I expect a perfectly built tank with no imperfections.

I looked all over the tank in the shop and it looked fine it wasn't till it was on the stand at home and I put a light over it that I noticed them.At least they can't accuse me of doing it!

There's no way I'm accepting this tank,as far as I'm concerned it's a faulty product and not what was promised to me( a perfect tank) 

What I forgot to mention is the guy at the shop said mine wasn't the first so that adds another string to my bow.[DOUBLEPOST=1401637829][/DOUBLEPOST]I can't really get a good photo but I'll try[DOUBLEPOST=1401638102][/DOUBLEPOST]
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





[DOUBLEPOST=1401638148][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401638239][/DOUBLEPOST]There's 6 that size and two of which you can catch your fingernail on from the inside of the tank


----------



## NC10 (1 Jun 2014)

Maurits said:


> Guys, we are talking about a 6ft tank not a £ 8.99 air pump. If you buy a new car and you find out that something is wrong you expect a repair if you're lucky but nobody is expecting a refund.
> 
> But saying that, any chance you post some pictures as it looks a bit odd to me that you have air bubbles in your glass.
> 
> and also with all respect, it's all we don't and if and ..... but have you already spoken to the manager ? because I think the outcome is a solution, let's wait for this before everybody drops down their thinking what's right or wrong



What ever you say doesn't make any sense. So the more money you pay, means you're less entitled to a refund if it isn't fit for purpose?

You've said it's an expensive purchase and not some cheap disposable item, which in my head means it's even more important he gets a full refund and walks away or an exchange. A repair is pretty much out of the question as it would mean stripping the entire tank down and rebuilding with a new piece of glass. Out of the question, they're just the supplier and not the manufacturer, so it's down to them to return it for a refund and not the purchaser.

We are talking about a major part in this purchase, it's not just a flat tyre or a small chip on the top. If you bought a brand new expensive £40k+ car and found out the chassis was cracked, would you be happy for them to just weld it and carry on as if everything was fine? Doubt it.

TBH I wasn't even going to comment on this thread, but the personal insult you casually threw out made me not like you 

Everyone has disagreements. Debate, discuss, come to a mutual conclusion and move on. There's no need for personal insults or insinuated swear words directed at people. If implied swear words are allowed, then I'd like to leave on this. TW@ 

@fz1ben - Hope you get it sorted anyway


----------



## Maurits (2 Jun 2014)

Gents. don't understand me wrong. I am the first person to agree that the shop needs to find a solution. It's only a common misunderstanding that you can expect straight away a refund or a brand new one or what ever. that's not how it works according to the law. That it works different is down to indeed people popping in in a busy shop, shouting, screaming and indeed ruining peoples weekend.If I was a shopkeeper I was also in that case solving the problem straight as the last thing you want is people acting this way. on the other hand I would ask the person in common never to buy again but that's me. so that's why I reacted that way.


Question, what tank brand have you bought ? 

look forward to see how the shop has solved this.

M.


----------



## James O (2 Jun 2014)

The_ common _misunderstanding is that you _can't _ask for a refund/replacement.  See the MoneySavingsExpert link above.  People can't insist on their statutory rights if they are ignorant of them.  Rubbish QC or just plain bad business practice will continue as long as the consumer wont stand up for his/her rights . If you never have or never would complain I do understand the bashfulness, but you can't complain when someone else gets the better/correct/perfect product, discount, replacement etc etc if you just sit dolefully in the corner  (and certainly don't advise against complaint ) Maybe stick to Poundland?

To anyone who thinks consumer rights are the mythical unicorn of the shopping experience.....Would you be interested in 50 pirate versions of The Poseidon Adventure on Betamax?_ 
_
How did it _actually_ go fz1ben?


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Jun 2014)

Who said anything about shouting, kicking off or getting a refund straight away
The tank has slipped through 3lots of quality control and on that basis the OP is entitled to a refund or replacement
Taking it back to the shop and leaving it with them is the first thing you should do
So what if i dont want to wait till its convenient for them


----------



## fz1ben (2 Jun 2014)

Well guys

I spoke to the manager this morning,he was very helpful and apologetic he asked me to send him a photo of the bubble if I could and he would get back to me

I've just had a phone call back and the manufacturer has agreed to build and ship a new tank out for me. Let's just hope the next one is better and bubble free!

One thing that they told the shop which the manager and I thought was odd was that their small print states they can't be held responsible for minor defects in the glass. So make of that what you will.

All in all I'm happy with the out come the manger was very helpful so I'll just have to wait a few weeks now for the new one to arrive


----------



## roadmaster (2 Jun 2014)

Well there you go,Glad thing's worked out favorably.
After seeing the bubbles in question,,I might have simply turned the tank around so bubbles were on back glass but I understand how not everyone would do likewise.
Now a chip,or a crack,, would be another matter.


----------



## Maurits (2 Jun 2014)

well done, glad it's sorted. 

M.


----------



## fz1ben (2 Jun 2014)

I couldn't of turned the tank around due to the bracing and the bubbles which had broke the surface of the glass concerned me to much. At least it's all getting sorted just a pain waiting another 2/3 weeks but that can't be helped


----------

